# Windows 7 - Kann Dateien nicht &ouml;ffnen



## Stiller_Meister (17. September 2009)

Hallo

 benutze schon seit einiger Zeit Windows 7 Evaluierungskopie 7100.

 Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich nun dass Problem, dass ich Dateien die ich gedownloadet habe, nicht öffnen kann. Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung:

 "Auf das angegebene Gerät bzw. Pfad oder Datei kann nicht zugegriffen
 werden. Sie verfügen eventuell nicht über ausreichende Berechtigungen,
 um auf das Element zugreifen zu können"

 Auch wenn ich die Dateien über Rechtsklick --> Einstellungen in Windows XP oder Vista Kompatibilitätsmodus versetze und "Programm als Administrator öffnen" ankreuze hilft das nicht.

 Was kann ich da tuen?

 Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2009)

was is, wenn du die datei in einen völlig anderen ordner kopierst und da ausfürhrst?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (18. September 2009)

Momentan (erst seit gerade wieder am PC, also neu gestartet) kann ich sämtliche Dateien öffnen, ohne Probleme. Hatte das problem aber nicht zum ersten Mal!

 Sehr komisch das Ganze......


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2009)

Les Dir das mal durch: http://www.drwindows.de/windows-vista-allgemein/6007-besitz-von-dateien-und-verzeichnissen-uebernehmen-geht.html


----------

